# Delphi Skyfi (Original) needs new display



## Danzio (Mar 3, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how/where to get the display replaced on a Skyfi original. I have had mine mounted on my bike for awhile now and the sun has started to burn the display. I would like something with a different color and also one that would be protected from UV. Anybody know of anything? I don't want to replace the radio unless there are no other options.:nono2:

BTW, I did do a search. Not much on these older radios.:nono:

Thanks,


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

They will probably give or nearly give you a new radio if you ask. If you really don't want one, then probably your best bet is ebay type sites, used.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I got a Stratus for the cost of shipping from SiriusXM when my car's OEM radio failed. The best part of the deal is it is an a la carte radio ... although with the right renewal offer one can get a full package for the price of a la carte.


----------

